# Cannot install softwares which require unpacking large files



## arcius

Hi guys, I have just recently upgrade my computer from Windows XP to Windows 7, but since then I haven't been able to install most games. 

During installation, each game has a different error message but generally, the problem seems to lie in games that require unpacking large files, such as *.bin. For example, while trying to install Assassin's Creed 3, this message appeared: 



> An error occurred while unpacking: archive corrupted! Unarc.dll returned an error code: -7. ERROR: archive data corrupted(decompression failed)


or 



> Decompression failed with error code: -12. Bad CRC in the archive data0.bin


My system spec is in the drop-down list, under my user name.
Please help me, I'm going mad :banghead:

*Games that I have tried to installed:*



Assassin's Creed 3 (downloaded from Amazon Japan)
Mass Effect 3 (Physical copy)
Dragon Age 2 (Physical copy)
Ragnarok 2 (client downloaded from official site)
 *What I've tried so far:*



 Updated drivers of graphic card, mainboard, etc.
 Ran as Administrator.
 Installed in safe mode.
 Tried installing these games in another computer (everything's fine)
 Reinstalled Windows 7.
 Formatted entire HDD, reinstalled Windows XP (now even Windows XP has this problem)
 Bought a new HDD


----------



## Lachdanan

Hello :]

Just to be sure, your filesystem isn't FAT32, is it ? (Cause that filesystem has a maximum filesize of 4 GB (minus 1 byte).

Edit : woops, didn't see that this thread is more than a month old… I hope I didn't do anything bad by still replying to it ? ^^'


----------



## greenbrucelee

No you didn't. It should probably be closed due to no activity. Personally sounds like the user was using some illegal copies and some of the games should be ran in xp mode if his OS was legit that is.


----------



## joeten

Closed


----------

